# In memory of "mr big snapper"..R.I.P



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I would like to dedicate this post to a very old man of the sea...a 9.1kg snapper(1meter)..fish of this size i reckon are well around 10 to 15 years old.He was an old fella as his teeth had even turned yellow.The conditions were horrendous with a 20 to 25 knot se catching us off guard and a north to south current pushing into a rising 3 meter swell...my kayak seat was brown(i think it was me sh""ting myself)....i put one live bait out...it took less that 2minutes when smash..line peeling off !!!...he went hard !!!...

i was happy with the catch as it is my personall best,but next time one like that comes along...he is going back if its possible

R.I.P Snapper
born:some time many years ago
died: 26 january 2008


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Holy hell, you sure are braining them up there. R.I.P mr snapper  sure you wont go to waste :lol:. Are ya setting the livebaits on the bottom or midwater, and with what rig if ya dont mind me askin?


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Huge Red from a yak!! dicey conditions by the sounds of it too, well done to get both of you back to shore in one piece!

Amazing to think a big Bream down here could easily be double that reds age, the storys they could tell!

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Outstanding effort and outstanding fish! He's heeee-uge.

Very well done!


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

I'd like to say...nice fish Couta
but ugly (or is that butt-ugly) first comes to mind :? 
 job well done...sounds like hard work (you know what they say) 8)


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Thats one hell of a fish. Suspect the snapper category in HOF can be closed for all time.

Rob.


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

What a fish, top stuff Couta  . Looks like it was worth it in those conditions described by you.


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

An amazing fish - would like to hear more about the rig.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Bloody hell Couta, how much are houses up there?


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

That's one hell of a fish, well done


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

A nice tribute for a fantastic fish!


----------



## Bartek (Dec 12, 2007)

well done! great fish. I hope you made good use of it!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Little do we all know that Couta is actually a gnome and stands only 3 foot tall. That way, every time he catches a fish and gets his photo taken with it, the fish looks massive.. :shock: :? :lol:

At least that's what I'm telling myself... 

Bloody hell, that is one massive ugly fish. Well done Couta (your gnome secret is safe with me 8) )


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

WOW!! I'm probably going out tomorrow now that I'm inspired. That's one great fish in testing conditions. Very nice Couta.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Wow! That's a beauty. Well done Couta.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

I hate you Couta! hehe Damn you can catch some big fish!


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice one Steve. That old fella looks like he's been in a few good scraps before. You guys are braining the big snapps down there at the moment.


----------



## OneLastCast (Mar 4, 2008)

wow that snapper is starting to look old whata feeling it would be to catch one of that size

good work!


----------

